# Longmire Season 3 Spoilers



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Season 3 thread. If folks want individual ep threads, please feel free to start them.

Glad they didn't kill off Branch. Daddy sure is a piece of work.

Why are they turning Henry into an idiot? He leaves $40K in his safe for his gf to steal? And he waives his rights? Come on, Henry isn't stupid.

The chemistry between Walt and Vic is just smoking hot. Wow! I hope they never get romantically involved, but it sure is fun to watch them together.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Is it me, or was the season opener a bit of a disappointment compared to how last season ended?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The thing that disappointed me was the emphasis on mysticism, which just seemed out-of-place. I assume that eventually there will be a logical explanation, but it just seems out of character for this gritty, down-to-Earth show to take it so seriously in the meanwhile...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, the season opener definitely wasn't up to par with the season finale. But I still enjoyed the ep, except as Rob says, for the mysticism. But it seems like I remember that they did something similar before with the guy on horse that Walt kept seeing? Don't remember exactly what happened there, but I think it turned out to be something non-mystical.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

This season's opener for some reason didn't hold my attention that the show normally does. And the notion of Branch's attempted murder as being somehow a way to get to his father seems weird. Why not just go after the father directly if that's the case?



hummingbird_206 said:


> But it seems like I remember that they did something similar before with the guy on horse that Walt kept seeing? Don't remember exactly what happened there, but I think it turned out to be something non-mystical.


Not only did he (the "Contrary Warrior") turn out to be a fraud (he was an alcoholic and what Henry called a "pest") but it turned out that HE killed his own sister over her cutting him off financially.

Maybe there is a scientific explanation for Branch seeing an apparently dead guy shoot him in the gut, when they have already confirmed that guy is long dead.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

RonDawg said:


> Maybe there is a scientific explanation for Branch seeing an apparently dead guy shoot him in the gut, when they have already confirmed that guy is long dead.


I think they already dropped the seeds for that. It seems most reasonable that he "mis-remembered" under the influence of the peyote.

I've had that happen even without the benefit of drugs, where I "remember" something happening at an earlier time than it could have. Memory is weird. Drugs make it weirder. And that seemed to be what Longmire was getting at when he was questioning Branch.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> And he waives his rights? Come on, Henry isn't stupid.


I didn't take it as stupidity. I took it in the same vein as keeping the teeth, as an insurance policy that he gets convicted and Walt can't take the fall for him.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think they already dropped the seeds for that. It seems most reasonable that he "mis-remembered" under the influence of the peyote.
> 
> I've had that happen even without the benefit of drugs, where I "remember" something happening at an earlier time than it could have. Memory is weird. Drugs make it weirder. And that seemed to be what Longmire was getting at when he was questioning Branch.


I don't think it will be as simple as saying it's just the peyote. I'm pretty sure the writers have something else in store, which I would like as long as it's not outrageous (think _Dallas_ and the "dream sequence" where Bobby Ewing steps out of the shower, as if the previous season never happened).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like they are going to drag out the Henry story all season. I guess I shouldn't be surprised, but would have liked to see at least a bit of progress on that front. And Cady is going to be Henry's attorney...shocking

Didn't care about the other case (murdered girl) at all. They did nothing to make me interested in whether they caught the killer or not.

Not one of the better eps IMO.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Maybe, but I think the story was a way to intensify the simmering attraction between Walt and Vic. We've seen her interest, but this episode we got to see the Sheriff begin to feel overwhelmed by those sexual urges he feels for her.

Up to now, I _suspected _he may be attracted... but this episode _confirmed _it.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree that so far, this season has been a bit of a disappointment. It's starting to become a bit bland.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I've read most of the books and watched the previous seasons, now I'm confused as to what happened where. I recall Longmire banged Starbucks mother in one book or show. I also think he did Starbuck in one and am pretty sure in the books her hubby is long gone.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

If you visit the Longmire page on IMDB, then look at your recently viewed pages at the bottom, you'll find Tom Cruise and Jennifer Aniston pages right before the Longmire? There's thread on the Longmire message board dealing with this.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

RonDawg said:


> I agree that so far, this season has been a bit of a disappointment. It's starting to become a bit bland.


I will say that tonight's episode "Miss Cheyenne" has been better than the first two episodes from this season. Hopefully the writers can keep it up.



DouglasPHill said:


> I've read most of the books and watched the previous seasons, now I'm confused as to what happened where. I recall Longmire banged Starbucks mother in one book or show. I also think he did Starbuck in one and am pretty sure in the books her hubby is long gone.


I haven't read the books, but as far as the TV series is concerned, the only person with whom Walt has had a sexual relationship (besides his wife) was Lizzie Ambrose, whom he met during the investigation of a murder that occurred on her property in Season 1.

He has yet to get in bed with Vic, though his feelings for her have been most intense in episode 2.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I have to admit, this latest Longmire was very good.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The third ep was definitely an improvement over the first two.

I'm not seeing anything on Walt's side as far as attraction to Vic goes. They have great chemistry, and we keep seeing looks that she's giving him, but I don't see anything he's doing that would make me think he's interested in her that way. Like when she picked up his beer, he seemed annoyed, not aroused.

Has Branch always been so wooden? I used to like his character, but this season he just seems so blah to me. 

I'm to the point where I just want to FF through the Henry and Cady stuff. Not holding my interest at all.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Has Branch always been so wooden? I used to like his character, but this season he just seems so blah to me.


Well, he WAS just shot! I like that they make him look and act like somebody who's recovering from major physical trauma, instead of a one-episode recovery.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, he WAS just shot! I like that they make him look and act like somebody who's recovering from major physical trauma, instead of a one-episode recovery.


Hum, well, I guess that could be it. But he's recovered enough to be back on the job and out drinking beer. To me it just comes across as the actor losing interest and not really putting much in to his performance.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Hum, well, I guess that could be it. But he's recovered enough to be back on the job and out drinking beer. To me it just comes across as the actor losing interest and not really putting much in to his performance.


Right, but he SHOULDN'T be back ion the job, and he can barely stand up (or sit back down).


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Right, but he SHOULDN'T be back ion the job, and he can barely stand up (or sit back down).


Yeah he mentioned in the car to Henry (after Henry's monitoring bracelet showed him outside his curfew area) that at least Henry can walk a mile without having to sit down due to dizziness. The last two episodes, Cady, Vic, and now Walt have expressed concerns to Branch about coming back to work so quickly.

Speaking of electronic monitoring, a bit of a peeve....Henry is NOT a parolee like the guy from the monitoring center said he was. You have to be convicted of a crime first to be on parole. Henry hasn't been tried yet for the murder, much less convicted.

The last two episodes have ratcheted down Walt's attraction to Vic, especially after he saw how Ed Gorski's apparent return to Absaroka is causing a rift between Vic and her husband. Her flashback though shows for the first time that her relationship with Gorski's went far beyond the call of duty, and could explain why Gorski is still stalking her besides the fact that she testified against him in a corruption case.

I do wonder what tie-in the peyote dealer (the one kidnapped by Branch from his house on the rez) has to do with what has happened so far.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> The third ep was definitely an improvement over the first two.
> 
> I'm not seeing anything on Walt's side as far as attraction to Vic goes. They have great chemistry, and we keep seeing looks that she's giving him, but I don't see anything he's doing that would make me think he's interested in her that way. Like when she picked up his beer, he seemed annoyed, not aroused.


I'll disagree. When they had the adjoining motel rooms he took a long look at the door between them. Then when she knocked you could tell he was thinking seriously and as he went to open the door he slicked back his hair. That seemed like preparation to me.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

RonDawg said:


> Speaking of electronic monitoring, a bit of a peeve....Henry is NOT a parolee like the guy from the monitoring center said he was. You have to be convicted of a crime first to be on parole. Henry hasn't been tried yet for the murder, much less convicted.


 It's quite possible--even likely--that the monitoring company doesn't know that though. They just have someone they're monitoring and they don't have, or care about, the details of the case.



Bob Coxner said:


> I'll disagree. When they had the adjoining motel rooms he took a long look at the door between them. Then when she knocked you could tell he was thinking seriously and as he went to open the door he slicked back his hair. That seemed like preparation to me.


 Definitely; me too. I hope they don't go that way. I won't like it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Definitely; me too. I hope they don't go that way. I won't like it.


Yeah, I got the feeling that this last week Walt realized what he was getting himself into, and backed away.

If the marriage fails anyway, though, I suspect all bets are off. I hope they can avoid going there.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

madscientist said:


> It's quite possible--even likely--that the monitoring company doesn't know that though. They just have someone they're monitoring and they don't have, or care about, the details of the case.


In which case they simply state "a person with an electronic monitoring bracelet has exceeded the allowed limits of the device." However, they do know, because if/when law enforcement detains that person, there has to be a way to verify that person's limits, and not just rely on the device being accurate.

It's a case of a writer who got lazy and didn't research it first.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

RonDawg said:


> In which case they simply state "a person with an electronic monitoring bracelet has exceeded the allowed limits of the device."


 I have no problems believing that this guy would use a simple shorthand instead of saying "a person with an electronic monitoring bracelet" all the time.



RonDawg said:


> However, they do know, because if/when law enforcement detains that person, there has to be a way to verify that person's limits, and not just rely on the device being accurate.


I'm not sure how this relates to what I wrote. Obviously the monitoring company knows a number of things about the monitoree; in the show they gave his name for example. Of course they know who he is and what his range is. But that doesn't mean they know the particulars about his legal status, whether he's a parolee, out on bail, or whatever. They don't need to know that to monitor him.



RonDawg said:


> It's a case of a writer who got lazy and didn't research it first.


I definitely won't disagree with this: it's highly likely they didn't research it. I'm just saying that having the monitoring center guy call him a "parolee" when he's really out on bail is not outlandish and I can easily see that happening in real life.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Vic knows that Branch is a kidnapper, but she doesn't know if she should report it because of what happened to her before? Hum, that seems like a stretch to me.

I don't think I remembered that the former sheriff was Branch's uncle. But they do have the same last name. I like Lucian, he's entertaining. Hope he's around more.

And David Ridges is still alive.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

So the tribe has enough power to get that guy parole even though a law enforcement person says he threatened to kill someone?


----------



## jkovach (Feb 17, 2000)

I really enjoyed the 1st season of this show. The 2nd season not so much. After 2 episodes of season 3 I've deleted my season pass. Did they hire a bunch of new writers or something?


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Vic knows that Branch is a kidnapper, but she doesn't know if she should report it because of what happened to her before? Hum, that seems like a stretch to me.


No not a stretch at all. Whistleblowers (in different occupations) often have a hard life afterward. At minimum they can expect to be shunned, but threats against them and their families is also not uncommon. Remember that Branch comes from a wealthy family...he wrote the $100k check for Henry's bail like he was writing a check at the supermarket.

I didn't expect the "ex-lover/stalking" thing though...I thought Gorski's actions were purely for revenge for Vic's testimony leading to the dismissal of the other officer, leading him to suicide.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> So the tribe has enough power to get that guy parole even though a law enforcement person says he threatened to kill someone?


It's not the tribe...the ex-tribal police chief apparently has friends in a lot of places. Notice that one time when Walt went to go visit Henry in jail, that the ex-chief was the one who showed up in the visiting room? And that the guards let him do whatever he wanted to do within the jail?


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I thought last night's episode was pretty solid. Always good to see Parker Stevenson.  I thought they did a good job advancing the stories and I liked the mystery of the week.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pendragn said:


> Always good to see Parker Stevenson.


Although they kind of ruined the mystery when the photo they showed of the young heir was so obviously a young Parker Stevenson that there was no doubt when PS showed up that he was the real deal.

I like how the season is coming together...everything is connected. And the hints in the premiere that the story was going to sail off into woo-woo land were, fortunately, mere misdirection.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, good ep. They are definitely advancing the story in interesting ways.:up:

Took me a minute to recognize Parker!

Ferg cracks me up.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

OK that was a weird plot twist, with Walt joining forces with (of all people) Ed Gorski to save Vic and Sean from the sovereign citizens. I loved the look on Vic's face when she saw who was about to rescue her; I think she was trying to decide which was worse, staying with the sovereigns and facing their "justice" or going with Gorski 

I did wonder if Gorski was going to do something with Vic and/or Sean as they drove away from the compound, and I do wonder if that is truly the last we'll see of him.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes- last night's episode makes me wonder how much of what we think we know about Gorski is accurate. He seemed fairly sympathetic last night. Just seems like maybe somehow there's more to the story that we haven't heard yet hat paints him in a different light.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Great Episode. I'm sure he won the duel or the show would be over, but I'm pretty sure this isn't the end of these crazies. And I'm sure the Husband is gone and she will start hitting on Longmire.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I'm sure he won the duel or the show would be over, ...


We lost track of Branch, didn't we? I assume Branch shoots the bad guy before the bad guy can shoot Walt.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

pendragn said:


> We lost track of Branch, didn't we? I assume Branch shoots the bad guy before the bad guy can shoot Walt.


+1 :up:


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

At least they didn't keep us guessing on the letter Vic gave Walt.

I'm sure I should know what the convict is, but I don't remember. Something to do with Cady?

Ferg usually cracks me up, but now it looks like they are going to make him into a big baby, getting his feelings hurt that he gets crap assignments.

I'm tired of the Vic/Sean drama. Either fix them or break them up. I don't care which but it's getting old.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> At least they didn't keep us guessing on the letter Vic gave Walt.


Yeah the writers tried to make us think it was going to be her resignation letter by showing Vic's apparently empty desk (as opposed to Branch's cluttered one).



> I'm sure I should know what the convict is, but I don't remember. Something to do with Cady?


He is the town alcoholic who took the fall for the accident that nearly killed Cady. His son was actually the one behind the wheel, and Walt knows it, but the father insisted on being the one to go to jail.



> Ferg usually cracks me up, but now it looks like they are going to make him into a big baby, getting his feelings hurt that he gets crap assignments.


Actually, Ferg has always been portrayed as Absaroka's version of Barney Fife. The casting of a short, overweight guy for the role was definitely intentional. You could see as the show has progressed that he wants to take on more challenges and is trying to come into his own as a LEO, like trying to guess the time of death based on the evidence he saw at the scene.

When Walt asked him to go contact the coroner I thought it's because he wanted to talk to Vic in private, but then that didn't happen. I didn't see Ferg's reaction as being a baby, but you could tell he was disappointed. I would be too if I thought my superiors were not allowing me to hone my skills.



> I'm tired of the Vic/Sean drama. Either fix them or break them up. I don't care which but it's getting old.


Agreed.


----------



## renne2001 (Jul 23, 2014)

Maybe it's me, but when I discovered the Longmire series, back I guess, halfway through season one, I was intrigued. I was already a fan of the Jesse Stone series, but I'm a big fan of Selleck so there's that. What I enjoyed most in the Stone series was the interaction among the charactors more than the plots - the deadpan humor especially. The only one I didn't like was a recent episode where Jesse was bent on inflicting psychological punishment on the high school pricipal for demanding to look at the underwear of girls attending the prom. She wasn't charged, but that had more to do with politics than anything else. The whole episode was kind of disgusting. She should have been fired.

Longmire reminds me of that series. Same mix of drama and humor, but there did seem to be a lot more humor during the 1st season. People teased each other and cracked wise - now not so much. The 3rd season, at least so far, seems pretty grim. I think the story lines are getting too complicated for the area. I mean this is Wyoming, not Miami. Everyone is going around with clenched jaws, especially Branch. I find it kind of tiresome - no comic relief.

I guess I'll watch it a couple of times more and if it doesn't move back toward the writing of the 1st season, I'll just vote with my remote. I hate to see a show I previously enjoyed go South. And speaking of South, whatever happened to Southland? What a shame that's gone and Prime Suspect with Maria bello, gone as well. There's not nearly enough good stuff out there that I can afford to lose even one. If its not vampires, its zombies, etc., etc. Thank God for Hell on Wheels which starts 1st week in August. And I'm not sure Shameless will be back next season. It looked like they had conveniently solved everyone's particular problem with the finale, amazing or impossible as that might seem.

I guess I'll just have to dust off the complete set of Homicde: Life on the Street yet again.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Excellent episode! Definitely the best one this season, and one of the better ones for the entire series.

So I guess Branch wasn't hallucinating after all. Still he's definitely out of control. I wonder if he's finally going to get his life under control once he learns that not only was his sighting of Ridges validated, but that he's now dead as well.

One thing I'm a bit confused about...is Henry being tried in Denver, or in Wyoming? Their having to rush to the courthouse makes it seem like Henry is being tried locally, or at least in an adjacent county. The prosecution is saying the reason they need to move up the trial date is because Det. Fales is going out of state...it makes it sound more like he needs to return to Denver from Wyoming. If he's leaving Colorado, it sounds like he's going on vacation, so why not just schedule the trial for when he returns?

Plus, especially in death penalty cases, the defense seems to be given a lot of leeway about the trial date to give them adequate preparation time. Only the defense can push for a speedy trial, but most of the time they waive it so they can prepare a vigorous defense, plus it's a known stalling tactic in the hopes that witnesses get discouraged or even die off.

One error I did see: Cady's law-school chum said that he felt the prosecution was withholding exculpatory evidence, and that it is routinely done. That is illegal under _Brady v. Maryland_ and can result in a conviction being overturned, even if the potentially exculpatory evidence that was withheld would not have mattered. The prosecution must turn over all evidence they have to the defense, in particular anything that could help the defense.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

RonDawg said:


> One thing I'm a bit confused about...is Henry being tried in Denver, or in Wyoming? Their having to rush to the courthouse makes it seem like Henry is being tried locally, or at least in an adjacent county. The prosecution is saying the reason they need to move up the trial date is because Det. Fales is going out of state...it makes it sound more like he needs to return to Denver from Wyoming. If he's leaving Colorado, it sounds like he's going on vacation, so why not just schedule the trial for when he returns?
> 
> Plus, especially in death penalty cases, the defense seems to be given a lot of leeway about the trial date to give them adequate preparation time. Only the defense can push for a speedy trial, but most of the time they waive it so they can prepare a vigorous defense, plus it's a known stalling tactic in the hopes that witnesses get discouraged or even die off.


What we learned from the conversation with the guy who wants the bar is that the fix is in...the trial was moved up because somebody (presumably the chief?) made it happen.

Not that this is in any way plausible, but that seems to be their explanation...

Yes, the legal shenanigans have become increasingly absurd. That said, it's amazing how what started off as a very, very disappointing season has morphed into a very, very good one.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, this season has gotten much better as it has gone along. I can't believe that next week is the season finale. Bummer.

So Ferg grows a pair and confronts Walt, but then is immediately back in the wimp category when Barlow threatens his dad. I was really hoping that when Walt walked in he was going to find both Branch and Barlow in the cell. C'mon Ferg!

And I cannot believe that Vic would lock herself in Walt's office to hide from Branch. 

They better wrap up the Henry trial crap next week. I'm not going to be happy if they drag it out over another season.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> So Ferg grows a pair and confronts Walt, but then is immediately back in the wimp category when Barlow threatens his dad. I was really hoping that when Walt walked in he was going to find both Branch and Barlow in the cell. C'mon Ferg!


Yeah I was disappointed in him over that.



> And I cannot believe that Vic would lock herself in Walt's office to hide from Branch.


I don't think that's the reason. She was probably crying her eyes out after being served divorce papers.



> They better wrap up the Henry trial crap next week. I'm not going to be happy if they drag it out over another season.


They probably won't announce the verdict until the beginning of Season 4 as a form of cliffhanger, like they did with Branch's shooting last season.

Speaking of Henry, after he attempted to burn down his own business, I take it that Malachi is now the new owner in exchange for info that Henry was looking for (which turned out to not be the case)?


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, the legal shenanigans have become increasingly absurd.


Another thing I just thought of...don't lawyers have to take the bar exam in each state where they want to be able to practice law? If so, wouldn't Cady need to have taken Colorado's in order to represent Henry?

Or is the trial being held in Wyoming after all? And if so, I thought the murder happened in Denver? I can see a change of venue if the case happened in Durant since everybody seems to know everybody else, but Denver is large enough for a decent jury pool unless it is a super high profile case like Timothy McVeigh.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

RonDawg said:


> I don't think that's the reason. She was probably crying her eyes out after being served divorce papers.


You meant this as a joke, right?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

While Walt was fighting Ridges, I expected Branch to come running over the hill and save Walt. But I expected the same thing when Walt was in the showdown with the guy who kidnapped Vic and Sean. They seem to keep setting up Branch to maybe be the hero, but he keeps just not showing up. Poor Branch, he just can't catch a break to prove himself. Good thing Walt is able to save himself!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Where the heck did the knife come from? I think the writers missed it with Branch, should have had a deer rifle instead of a shotgun, and should have saved Walt by taking the shot.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> You meant this as a joke, right?


No. Why would it be a joke? She didn't look happy at being personally served by Walt.

If she wanted to "hide from Branch" why would she do so in Walt's office?


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

RonDawg said:


> No. Why would it be a joke? She didn't look happy at being personally served by Walt.
> 
> If she wanted to "hide from Branch" why would she do so in Walt's office?


She seemed more than okay with signing those divorce papers immediately!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

AeneaGames said:


> She seemed more than okay with signing those divorce papers immediately!


Exactly what I thought. Don't see her being at all upset with the divorce. I think she's probably relieved that he filed so she didn't have to dump him.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Exactly what I thought. Don't see her being at all upset with the divorce. I think she's probably relieved that he filed so she didn't have to dump him.


I agree. I also don't see her hiding from Branch - especially in Walt's office.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

mike_k said:


> I also don't see her hiding from Branch - especially in Walt's office.


With the exception of Ed Gorski, Vic didn't seem to me the type to hide from anybody, much less Branch.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

RonDawg said:


> With the exception of Ed Gorski, Vic didn't seem to me the type to hide from anybody, much less Branch.


But she does seem the type to hide in Walt's office and cry her eyes out over a husband she obviously doesn't love and really doesn't even respect? That's why I asked if your comment was a joke. I just can't understand why you would think she'd be crying over the divorce.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> But she does seem the type to hide in Walt's office and cry her eyes out over a husband she obviously doesn't love and really doesn't even respect? That's why I asked if your comment was a joke. I just can't understand why you would think she'd be crying over the divorce.


Right - neither scenario makes sense. Unless there is a third scenario that we don't know about, Vic would be out there helping Walt. Ferg should be out helping Walt as well instead of babysitting Vic. I think this was just a lazy way for the writers to have Walt tracking down David Ridges alone without any backup.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

DouglasPHill said:


> Where the heck did the knife come from?


This is what I wondered. Did the crazy guy kill himself?

Why did he want the bar so bad? Couldn't he just start up his own business to launder money? It wouldn't have to make a profit. I thought maybe there was something he wanted hidden away in the bar.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Why did he want the bar so bad? Couldn't he just start up his own business to launder money? It wouldn't have to make a profit. I thought maybe there was something he wanted hidden away in the bar.


I thought his primary motivation was screwing over Henry...

I.e., he wanted it because it was important to Henry, and taking it away would hurt Henry.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> But she does seem the type to hide in Walt's office and cry her eyes out over a husband she obviously doesn't love and really doesn't even respect? That's why I asked if your comment was a joke. I just can't understand why you would think she'd be crying over the divorce.


They had problems, but I didn't get the impression that Vic didn't love Sean. If she didn't, she would have had sex with her boss back when they were staying at that motel in Arizona.

She wasn't exactly smiling when got served those papers either. It seemed like she was reading it over and over again, not initially believing it.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Season Finale discussion here.


----------

